# 36 weeks...3cm dilated and 70% effaced (sp?)



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey ladies! I was just looking for some opinions and just to see what you all think. When I went to my midwife appointment last WED. I found out I am already 3cm dilated and 70% effaced! I was pretty shocked. This is my second baby. My first is almost 11. I had him when I was 36 weeks. I was 35 weeks and 3 days when I was checked but now I am just one day over 36 weeks. I was wondering how long anyone might think I have until the big day? Have any of you had an experience like this that you could tell me about? I have a 45 min drive to the hospital where I will be delivering and my family is getting anxious. Every time I have a slight twinge, they all think it's time. Since I know that once you pass 3cm you are already considered into the second stage of labor, I was wondering if anyone thought I should be worried about making it to the hospital on time? Another thing I want to add is, I don't think I would have known I was in labor if my water hadn't broken with my son. I never really had anything that I would call hard labor pains with him...even right toward the end. I just hope I will know when the time is right. Thank you to anyone who can give me any advice or even just share their story with me!


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

I had 10 yrs between my first and second child. With #1 I was a few days after my EDD and I was 0cm and 0% at 4pm the day before I went into labor. Fast forward to #2.







I woke up at 5am with contx, went to hospital at 10am, was a fingertip dialated and barely effaced. She came a few hours later.

At 36 weeks I was 3cm and 50%...I thought for sure baby was coming soon! I kept my same activity level, exercise routine, etc. By 38 wks I was just over 3cm and 70-80% effaced. DD2 came the day before my EDD.







My labor started 2 days before EDD and she came not to long after midnight the day before.

I have learned that early dialation was not much of an indicator for me.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

nak but I walked around at 4-5cm and 80-100 effaced for 3 weeks... started dilating at 32 weeks, didn't have her until almost 39.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh and that was my first baby - dilation doesn't mean much for me either.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

are you talking about me? 36 weeks I was 3cm and 70% effaced 38 weeks I was 3cm and 80% effaced...I was two days "late" and I had a 17hour labor (including pushing). Like my doc always used to say, babies just don't fall out







. (I also lived a 110 mile drive to the hospital...lovely.)
Depending on your feelings though I would feel free to call your doc anytime you feel something *MIGHT* be happening (if you are concerened about not making it) and then not feeling bad if you go in to be checked and you were wrong...Do you have a nearby doc that can check you out before you drive all that way?


----------



## LovnMyBoys (Jan 21, 2008)

At 38 wks with #2 I was 4-5cm dilated and 70% effaced. I went into labour at 41wks. The midwives thought it would be a quick labour, but it was still 11 hrs of active labour.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, I thought she would just fall out too considering I was in "active labor" haha for 3 weeks.. BUT I ended up with a 48 hour labor (though only the last 12 hours I felt like I was in labor labor for sure).


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I started dilating around 33 weeks (1cm), but still didn't give birth until 41 weeks! I walked around at 2-3cm from about 38 weeks until she was born. She was my first and labor lasted about 9 hrs, so plenty of time to labor at home for a bit, then make our 45 min. drive to the hospital.


----------



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for a ll the replies ladies! It really helps to hear all of your stories. So...I am thinking I could still be in for a long wait after reading what you all are saying...I thought that since I was already dilating that it wouldn't be long now. So...I guess I won't worry so much about not making it to the hospital on time and I will just be watching for some signs. I wouldn't feel bad though about going to the hospital or to the office for false labor. I did with my first and besides my midwife already told me if I am in doubt to just get there and she will check things out. It's just hard waiting, as I am sure all of you know. Especially when I am getting bombarded on daily basis by texts from the hubby, and phone calls from the rest of my family, asking if anything is going on. Anyway, I will keep you all updated and we will see when she actually decides to join us! Again, thanks for all of your responses. They really help!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I walked around for weeks at 3cm with DD1, and still had a 19 hour labor. I never bothered doing official vaginal exams for the next two, but my own guesses are that I also walked around for weeks quite dilated and each pg lasted longer then the one before. So obviously being dilated means nothing for me.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

With my third I was dilating at 35 wks, and I thought for sure I'd be having an early baby. I walked around for weeks fully effaced, at a 3-4, with BH. Had the baby the day before my edd. I had a 4.5 hr labor. I had totally psyched myself into thinking I'd be a bit early (and welcomed it after 37 wks) and it was tough to go on and on with no labor in sight. Now I know my body preps itself early.
No clue what this means for you, tho.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

with baby #1 I was 4cm for a few weeks!

he was born at 40w1d and I certinaly had a regular length labor, so not an early birth or shorter labor or anything special.


----------



## mama2myloves (Jan 6, 2009)

I was 3 cm and 70% effaced at my 36 week appointment, too. She was born 6 days later (exactly 37 weeks). I walked into the hospital at 6pm and she was born 90 minutes later at 7:34pm.









She is my 3rd.


----------



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well...still seems like the main thought is...this could be longer than I was thinking but, at least talking to all you awesome ladies and hearing your stories, I can prepare myself and not be disappointed when she is still hanging on til my due date! I have an appointment with my midwife again today. I'm sure there won't be all too much news to share but, I will update after that. My midwife did seem to think the last time I was in that it would be soon. Who knows what soon is in these instances though? That could mean anything...lol...

*mama2myloves*, Thanks for giving me some hope that it could be sooner rather than later! I just feel that my baby is so cramped in there and I am getting a little uncomfortable so...IDK. I figure if she runs out of room the only thing she can do is come out...hehehe!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

With my first I was dilated 2 cm and 75% effaced for 2-3 weeks before I had him, and 3cm and 80% effaced for about a week before he was born. My labor was fairly fast for a first time mom at 6 hours and 20 mins from water breaking (contractions started right away) to him being in arms.

With my DD, I didn't want cervical checks but finally consented under pressure at my 40 week visit (on my EDD). I was barely dilated (maybe fingertip?). I had DD about 30 hours later and had a 3 hour labor.

I'm not consenting to cervical checks this time around LOL.

I'd get prepared, but try to not be disappointed if you go longer than you think you might.


----------



## freistms (Jul 12, 2004)

The thing that strikes me over and over again about the comments, though, is that a lot of the ladies dilated early and then held off for a long time with first and/or subsequent babies. You have a history of preterm delivery (36 weeks is preterm, even if not premature), so it might not be the same for you. Yeah, it's definitely possible to walk around significantly dilated and effaced for a long time. But you have a very good reason to be anticipating that things might happen sooner than later. You have the benefit of your own previous experiences! So my thought would be to pay a little extra attention to those braxton hicks contractions, because you never know!


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just read in my DDC club that Skeeter has given birth!

Congratulations!!!

I guess that answers her question.


----------



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

X posted






































I HAD MY BABY!!!!

I went to my midwife appointment and luckily she checked me. I was 5cm dilated and about 80% effaced...It was snowing and like a blizzard out side. We were 45 minutes from home so my midwife asked me to stay out where she was, walk around, go to a store or something and then go to the hospital for observation. So...I did and guess what I was in labor! Everything happened all on it's own didn't need any drugs to help it along. I got to the hospital at around 5pm and had her at 11:43 on February 10th!Her name is Elinor Michelle. She weighed 6pnds and half an ounce. She was 20in long. Labor went extremely well, just like my son's birth. I am lucky and very blessed. I only had 3 pains that got a bit intense each one building til that 3rd one and with that...I was ready to push.Before that point, labor was pretty much a breeze. Nothing too intense and I was relaxed and happy. I got up into the bed and with the help of my mom and my sister holding my legs, it took 4 pushes an she was out. 13 minutes of pushing. I did end up having to have my water broke and I did get a shot of nubain after that b/c I thought the labor would get too intense to handle. I am happy I did b/c those last 3 pains and pushing her out were very intense and painful. I can only hope and pray that each of you have this kind of labor and delivery! I just got home about an hour ago but, I wanted to tell you guys all about everything that happened! When I get a few extra minutes tomorrow I will post some pictures for you all to see. I am sorry I can do it right now b/c I am anxious to share but I haven't even downloaded pics to my computer yet.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations mama!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## skeeter30 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you ladies!! Here are some pics of my beautiful Girl!!!!

http:http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/v...orbirth054.jpg

http:http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/v...orbirth057.jpg

http:http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/v...orbirth060.jpg


----------

